# 25-06 loads for coyotes,with minimized fur damage



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

do any of u out there in NoDak Land shoot a 25-06 for yotes and if so do you have any ideal loads for minimized fur damage ,but maximum stopping power?if any of you do a private message to me or in here with a load recipe would be extremely appreciated,Thank You in advance,coyotekiller


----------



## prairieghost (Jan 25, 2008)

the 25-06 is a very good all around gun. Have 1 myself and have used it on racoon to deer with very positive results. For coyote I prefure to use Barnes 100g triple shock bullets. Has the least amount of hide damage.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I will talk to my dad and get the exact recipe. He talked to a guy at barnes I believe I may be wrong. I know they are 95 grain. It is a mean round. Really really flat shooting. I will get back to you on the exact specs. It is a sweet coyote round!


----------



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

Thank you so far for the replys folks,i look forward to hopefully some more recipes being posted ,im so excited to go out and try out this rifle on yotes,as well as deer,i figured it was the best all around rifle for shooting everything from jackrabbits to deer,once i have it all customized out ill post pics,Coyotekiller


----------



## 6.0sean (Feb 14, 2008)

Bump... Im interested too! I just bought a remington 700 bdl in 25-06 so that I could hunt whitetails and also some coyotes with the same gun. Im new to this so any info would be great!!!


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

I see i'm not the only one shooting an 06, I stay with 117's, they work great on gopher's to whitetails, can be hard on pelts. I have two 06's
one just for deer/pronghorn, the other for gophers to yotes. shoot an 85grn. that makes a 22-250 look slow, hard to hold good groups in a little wind thou, so i thinking of 100 grn burgers to laod. or i just run 117's thru it and park the old 06, Them little bullets get kinda wild @ 375+
and im worried about my barrel life. It is a good friend of mine that is loading them, and he spiced them up perty hot, not to happy with that.

My dads likes 110's, in his riffle. flat, fast, and rolls pronghorns and 400+ yrds just like you hit them with a cannon.

now if you really want to have some fun, theres a 243-06 wildcat that is smoking fast, and exreamly flat shooting with a 28inch barrel, and a little slower powder. and a 90grn burger bullet. if you want to save pelts dont shoot fox or yotes, under 200yrds not pretty. awsome on prerrie dogs thou. :beer:


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

25-06rem,
We don't have yotes here in Australia,but we do have wild dogs/Dingoes.
I have a 25-06 Ruger and I have found for pelt hunting that 87gr HP bullets or 75gr HP bullets work the best(they don't exit).
The best I have used are Sierra 75gr HP,Speer 87gr TNT HP.
I hope that helps.
All the best.
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------

